# Water Introduction?



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I won't get my lab pup until the middle of November at the age of 7 weeks. I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on water introduction since the water will be to cold or frozen by time he is ready? i am asking beacuse every book or DVD i have read or seen suggests that you don't introduce them to water colder then 60 degrees. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it until next spring. Wait for warm water.

One of my pups was born in October and another in august. They didn't see water until the next year when they were over seven months old.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Tumble!

Did you find there was any relapses in your training by introducing them to water at a later age?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

None that were noticeable to me.

Just remember they still need to learn how to swim. It's kind of "funny" watching an almost full-grown dog splashing around when you think they shouldn't be.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I wouldn't introduce a dog to water unless it is 60 degrees or above..There wont be any trouble waiting until spring..


----------

